# Hello All



## cmhenry (Aug 12, 2010)

hello sailnet members,

I am a novice day-sailor in Virginia Beach, Va.
I have always wanted to learn to sail from a young age. I grew up with motor boats.
I finally got an O'day Widgeon from a friend of mine two years ago.
I have sailed it many times and love it. I have a new venture that I am considering.
A Sailstar 19foot Orion with a centerboard. Hull, mast, rudder in good shape. Hull will need to be painted.
Trailer needs work, no sails, no motor, and all interior and exterior brightwork missing or needs replaced.
The price of this venture is FREE!
And the wife has given me the go ahead. Mainly because she is uncomfortable in the small size of the O'day.
I should know a little more about the Orion soon. Any thoughts about this boat? I have been able to locate just a minimal amount of information about it?
I will have to get rid of the O'day due to limited storage if I go ahead with the Orion sailstar.
Thanks,


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey cm. Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## pwingman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello. I'm new too. Looking forward to using this site.


----------

